
Google, please don't kill the blogs - imartin2k
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2018/01/an-open-note-to-google.html
======
mankash666
You claim people never asked promotions to be moved into a separate folder. As
a user of Gmail, this is one of my favorite features. I'd first like to
address real emails, like for instance from my mom, and then, if time permits,
look at promotions. It's EXACTLY how things should be

~~~
Scaevolus
It's also controlled by users. You can configure which categories you have and
shuffle your mail around as you like-- I file blog posts under "Forums".

------
jfoucher
I never liked that gmail "feature" and disabled it as soon as it came out.
It's stupid and takes away my control of my email. If I want some emails to
end up in a specific folder/tag, or be marked as read, or even not show up in
my inbox, I create a filter. I'm old enough to organize my email myself, thank
you very much.

------
peapicker
I had created so many custom tags and nests of tags and rules before their
folder system came along that I never got the Google folder system, even to
this day. For which I am insanely thankful. Apparently they figured I was
already handling it and left me alone.

------
rspeer
I can't imagine any blog being important enough to put e-mail in my main
inbox.

------
flukus
RSS is the system he wants. There's no need to spam emails everyday, just
provide an RSS feed and people can subscribe.

And yet there is no RSS link anywhere, not even under the RSS feeds heading in
the sidebar.

------
DrScump
Why can't you just ask the reader to add the "From:" email address used in
blog emails to their Contacts at the time they sign up for emails? Don't
emails with recognized "From" addresses end up in Primary by default?

